# New and improved FiveMega Custom built 18mm bodies



## Nite (Dec 21, 2012)

I have heard that not everyone knows the parts CPF experts and beginners have relied on for years are still available, but that they have also been improved and several problems have been resolved.

FiveMega bodies no longer have a gap at the head when using most LED drop ins. The pocket has been made deeper, if it fits a SF body with no gap then there should be no gap. 
When using Nailbender drop ins, it helps to let him know which host it is going into.

They have Double O rings at each end now.

The anodizing has been much improved.

User submitted pics pictures can be seen here : http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...he-New-Batch&p=4694434&viewfull=1#post4694434

Thanks to Monocrom for suggesting this thread be started.

I will be happy to answer any and all questions!

When I came to CPF, like many, I used these parts to build my first lights. These were essential to every new CPF member. When Leef retired and FiveMega ran out of stock. I enlisted WonderLite's help to make sure these parts that are so needed by new users would always be around for new members to build their first, and many, future lights. By buying these bodies you are supporting our effort to continue to make these available on a permanent basis. You are supporting FiveMega and CPF, and CPFM. Lastly and more importantly, these parts are AMERICAN MADE. You are supporting America by buying these higher quality American parts rather than the Chinese competitors who simply copy these designs. The quality of these parts is obvious when held in your hand.


----------



## BIGLOU (Dec 21, 2012)

I have dealt with Nite and Wonderlite great communicators. Varooj's (FM) work is great. I suggested to that you guys should make some Natural HAIII bodies which I'm sure there is a demand for. Glad my photos were used in the link to the sales thread.


----------



## Nite (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump!


----------

